# PHP 5.2.9 unter XAMPP 1.7.3 für VEYTON Shop



## Spelmann (27. August 2010)

Liebe Gemeinde mir platzt der Schädel.

Ich brauch für eine lokale Installation eines VEYTON 4 Shops max. PHP 5.2.9. Da es für höhere Versionen noch keinen ioncube Loader gibt.

Natürlich möchte ich, dass meine neuen Projekte dennoch auch lokal laufen. XAMPP 1.7.1 installieren fällt also aus.

Hatte eine Seite mit Anleitung für eine PHP switch.bat gefunden hat aber auch nicht so recht funktioniert. 

So habe mir das php Verzeichnis aus einer XAMPP 1.7.1 ins xampp Verzeichnis geladen und dachte mir, ich benenne die einfach um, je nachdem an welchem Projekt ich arbeite und fertig.

XAMPP macht soweit auch keine Zicken damit. Nur wenn ich das php Verzeichnis der Version 5.2.9 benutze läuft die GDLib nicht. In der *php.ini* ist die Extension nicht auskommentiert. _extension_dir_ stimmt auch. _xampp/php/ext/php_gd2.dll_ ist auch vorhanden

Jemand eine Idee?


----------

